# B6 S4 rims on C5 A6 2.7T



## tomas1329 (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if the rims need spacers to fit on the car? Thanks for all the help in advance.

Tomas


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: B6 S4 rims on C5 A6 2.7T (tomas1329)*

not sure about that but if you want to take a look at how it will look on the c5 go to the Beat Forum thread and scroll about half way down on the first page. A guy in the UK i believe has an S6 with those wheels.
And im not too sure but i think you wouldnt have to do anything except put them on. The s4 has bigger brakes which means you wouldnt be able to put your wheels on the s4 but s4 should be fine on your car.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

also might be a good idea to go to the wheels classifieds and ask someone thats selling them


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm running 2004 B6 cabrio 18" S-lines (the RS6 5-spoke type) on my A6 and they fit just fine. 8x18 ET43 with 235 40 18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The ET50 wheels from newer models won't fit though - they hit the calipers and suspension.


----------



## tomas1329 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: B6 S4 rims on C5 A6 2.7T (tomas1329)*

Thanks. Does anyone know where their are more pictures of A6s with the 18" Avus S4 Rims


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ok I just did some checking in Etka. The B6 Avus wheel is 8x18 *ET45*. So it should sit 2mm further in than mine do. 
That might be cause for concern since the opinion in the UK is that the S-lines shouldn't fit my car because of hitting the suspension (even though they are fine) so 2mm less space might just be too much.
Plus, mine sit far too far in the arch anyway - I need spacers to make them look good really.
Dunno if that helps much really?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

